# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - What's the big deal????



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

After lighting showed glue all over stick like they have a bucket they just dump it in when they get the perfecto shape. Split right down the middl...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - What's the big deal????


----------

